# March 2021 kids and some from Dec



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm finally getting a chance to get on here with some pictures of our kids born the last couple of weeks! Well pictures of most of them lol
We had quads born 2 weeks ago (Magna), then 14th Athena had triplets (1 was stillborn), Mindy had triplets, then 15th Harmony had twins.
I didn't seem to get any pics of Harmony's 2nd doeling though.

Magna's buckling, Thor, and her smallest doe, Cookie who are bottle babies









Magna's biggest doeling - no name yet - dam raised









Magna's first born doeling - dam raised. She was a very hard pull, stuck between siblings. Her front legs have been bowed and she was walking very funny. We did Vit E gelcaps for several days, and then my husband opted to bandage the worst leg (he has experience doing this with horses). We took that off last night and the leg looked good, we put it on the other leg to help straighten it out more. It doesn't slow her down!









Harmony's first born doe - I need pics of her sister! They are nearly identical, except her sister is darker and has more black in her coat. 









Athena's buckling 









Athena's doeling - Emma - bottle baby. Emma is starting to catch up a bit, but was only about 5lbs. She was very weak after nursing mom when she was born and had to come inside and just felt yucky for about a day, she started to bounce back and eat and has been out with Thor and Cookie, they are a little pact, its so adorable.









Cookie and Emma









Athena and her buckling









Mindy's first born buckling









Mindy's second born buckling - this guy is BIG, at 9 days old (yesterday) he weighed 16lbs! 









More pics below!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Mindy's 3rd buckling - Dennis the Menace - his expression....lol









My daughter with Thor and Emma









We've sold 3 of our Dec born boys, and have 7 kids left - 1 left to sell. This is one of my daughters bottle babies, Danny Boy who is super sweet and so cute. He's starting to fill out more, he's not as masculine as his brother but he'll get there. He weighed in at 68lbs yesterday and is 12 weeks today. We need to list him for sale, but it's so tough as we are attached so I keep delaying.


















This is Danny's brother, Renegade (dam raised) who we plan to keep. He is 75lbs. and praying he continues to grow out well.


















Lilah is dam raised sister to Danny and Renegade









Eli is another of my daughters bottle raised babies, I don't have pics of the third one! (Oscar) who is a wether. He is such a sweet, silly boy. 









Maverick is Eli's triplet brother - dam raised (we sold their traditional brother over the weekend)









Maverick and Lilah were in goat jail (lol). My daughter was trying to start introducing lead training, and thought one would work better in the pen, instead they got mobbed lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Rose is the last one, she is a twin, but sold her brother over the weekend.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

OMG BABIESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE BOERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I had a boer mix and she was...my best friend but sadly i lost her..it was really hard.. ever since ive been looking for another red boer doe and I found a guy like 10mins away from our farm that has boer/angora cross and OMG I must have a baby from him!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh Hoosier..youve out done your previous kiddings! These babies are gorgeous! Im so glad to see all your work paying you back. They are just beautiful!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hat off to you, those are amazing looking kids. Impressive.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Are you retaining any of those December doelings?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Those kids are gorgeous! And what wonderful photos you've gotten! Dennis the Menace...oh my! What a face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great kids! Your herd is always looking so good!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! We're really enjoying them  Dennis the Menace is a silly boy, but he sure is a looker! It'll be fun to see how he grows, he's definitely a character! I adore them all, the little doe with the bandage and one of Harmony's does are slightly shy but not too bad. The doe with the bandage looks so much better today! She's a little sore, but not bowed at the knees anymore. I'll try to get some video tomorrow and then share before/after on what we've been dealing with on her.
The bottle babies have been getting adjusted to a bucket! I won't fill it and leave it day/night though as they don't like or do well with cold milk. I'm just not comfortable with that. We fill it every 4-5 hours with about how much they are able to consume and a tiny bit extra, but planning to start letting them go longer at night once Emma is 2 weeks old on Sunday. They caught on to the bucket very quickly which was so nice! Thor and Cookie are terrible with the bottle so this is much less stressful! They attack a bottle sending milk spraying everywhere, won't stay latched on, then the process repeats. Emma is like 'whatever guys, I am eating' lol.



SalteyLove said:


> Gorgeous! Are you retaining any of those December doelings?


Thank You! Yes the plan for now is to keep them both, and possibly a couple of the new doe kids. We didn't keep any kids last year from this buck and his brother, so I want to keep some this year for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

